# Score follow for live orchestra



## bryla (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to make more of the score follow videos for my orchestral recordings:


----------



## bryla (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NoamL (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice cello soli! I was wondering why you used the tenor clef? Anything that doesn't cross above Bb4 or so, is readable for us in bass.


----------



## bryla (Mar 3, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Very nice cello soli! I was wondering why you used the tenor clef? Anything that doesn't cross above Bb4 or so, is readable for us in bass.


Thank you! Honestly I don't remember. It was five years ago


----------



## bryla (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's my first orchestral recording:


----------



## Pantonal (Mar 7, 2018)

Basic advice for watching these, go full screen in HD. Nice music! Nice touch in the third video to highlight the melody.


----------



## Luke W (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice compositions! If I may ask, what software did you use to create the videos?


----------



## bryla (Mar 7, 2018)

Luke W said:


> Nice compositions! If I may ask, what software did you use to create the videos?


Thanks! 
I’ve been using Final Cut for making educational videos for six months now and I’m still trying to learn it for these videos.


----------



## bryla (Mar 7, 2018)

Pantonal said:


> Basic advice for watching these, go full screen in HD. Nice music! Nice touch in the third video to highlight the melody.


I hope HD is sufficient. I’m on an older iMac so I don’t think a video in 4K actually makes a difference when my screenshots of the score is only HD.


----------



## bryla (Mar 10, 2018)

Would you prefer the blue melody boxes from the previous video or the red playhead from this:


----------



## Pantonal (Mar 13, 2018)

My preference is the blue melody boxes over the red playhead. The melody box shows where the main action is, the red playhead just shows where you are.


----------



## bryla (Mar 13, 2018)

Pantonal said:


> My preference is the blue melody boxes over the red playhead. The melody box shows where the main action is, the red playhead just shows where you are.


I will try that for the next! Thank you


----------



## pbattersby (Mar 14, 2018)

bryla said:


> Would you prefer the blue melody boxes from the previous video or the red playhead



I personally prefer the red playhead. I find it helpful to see exactly which note(s) is/are currently being played.


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 14, 2018)

Great videos and beautiful music. I prefer the playhead, wouldn't have it "pull back" on page flips but "jump back" instantly instead, though.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 14, 2018)

Good composition, good videos. I do not like the red play line. I especially enjoyed "Dina and the Dragon" which included excellent orchestration.


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2018)

HiEnergy said:


> Great videos and beautiful music. I prefer the playhead, wouldn't have it "pull back" on page flips but "jump back" instantly instead, though.


Good point! Thank you


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Good composition, good videos. I do not like the red play line. I especially enjoyed "Dina and the Dragon" which included excellent orchestration.


Thank you Very much, Paul. Would you prefer highlighting melodies?


----------



## marcodistefano (Mar 14, 2018)

bryla said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to make more of the score follow videos for my orchestral recordings:



Very nice composition and use of orchestration, could work very well in a movie!
Concerning the score, would be more easy if you could hide the non playing instruments and thence have more pages with bigger layout!


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Very nice composition and use of orchestration, could work very well in a movie!
> Concerning the score, would be more easy if you could hide the non playing instruments and thence have more pages with bigger layout!


I thought about this but my main point was to show you the actual conductors scores that were used. It seems like there are quite a few that are interested in some behind-the-scenes material.


----------



## marcodistefano (Mar 14, 2018)

bryla said:


> I thought about this but my main point was to show you the actual conductors scores that were used. It seems like there are quite a few that are interested in some behind-the-scenes material.


I listened to the others, really beautiful works! Good to discover your music


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 14, 2018)

bryla said:


> Thank you Very much, Paul. Would you prefer highlighting melodies?



If others like that, it does not distract me. I am so used to reading scores that I do not need it.


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> If others like that, it does not distract me. I am so used to reading scores that I do not need it.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## pbattersby (Mar 14, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Concerning the score, would be more easy if you could hide the non playing instruments and thence have more pages with bigger layout!





bryla said:


> I thought about this but my main point was to show you the actual conductors scores that were used.



I imagine it would be a lot more work to create but have a look at this method of scrolling score (I believe this was posted on this forum recently). I find this rather effective:



Ravel - Bolero (Scrolling Score)


----------



## Pantonal (Mar 14, 2018)

pbattersby said:


> I imagine it would be a lot more work to create but have a look at this method of scrolling score (I believe this was posted on this forum recently). I find this rather effective:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel - Bolero (Scrolling Score)



This I do NOT like! I prefer the vertical orientation of a score.


----------



## pbattersby (Mar 14, 2018)

Pantonal said:


> This I do NOT like! I prefer the vertical orientation of a score.


For a small score with limited instruments, I'd also prefer a single score than having it broken up like in that video but if it's a full score, it can be hard to see the notes. This seems like an interesting compromise.


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2018)

pbattersby said:


> I imagine it would be a lot more work to create but have a look at this method of scrolling score (I believe this was posted on this forum recently). I find this rather effective:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel - Bolero (Scrolling Score)



Even though this is a great way to optimize the layout of horizontal screens, it really messes with the way I perceive scores. My obstacle on the other hand is that the notes get smaller on full scores - like the first one I posted.

I'll have this in mind, thanks!


----------

